# على ماذا يدل عدد الوحش 666 في رؤيا 13 : 18 هل يدل على محمد ؟



## Soldier Crist (17 مارس 2011)

هل تعرفون على ماذا يدل عدد الوحش ؟

*هنا الحكمة . من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فانه عدد إنسان . وعدده ست مئة و ستة وستون* ( رؤيا 13 : 18 )

هل يدل على محمد رسول العرب أم ماذا ؟ هل أحد يعرف ويقول لنا بالتفصيل ؟


----------



## Rosetta (17 مارس 2011)

*"هنا الحكمة" أي أن الأمر يحتاج إلى حكمة خاصة، إذ لا تزال حكمة البشر قاصرة عن معرفة الاسم، وفيما يلي بعض الآراء:

1. رأي ابن العسال: أخفي الله الاسم حتى لا ينتحله أحد الملوك أو أصحاب البدع فيشوِّش النبوات.

2. الرأي الثاني: يرى كثير من الآباء أنه ذكر عدده، وذلك لمجرد تأكيد حقيقة كونه إنسانًا فعلاً وله اسم ويمكن للإنسان أن يعد اسمه فيجده 666 (في الحروف اليونانيّة واللاتينيّة والقبطيّة لها مدلولات أرقاميّة. كل حرف له رقم معين فإذا جمعنا مدلولات كل حروف الاسم نجد الحاصل بالأرقام هو 666).

3. الرأى الثالث: قال أحدهم أن اسم ربنا "يسوع" مدلوله بالأرقام هو 888. ورقم 8 كما يقول القديس يوحنا كليماكوس يشير إلى الحياة الدهرية، إذ رقم 7 يشير إلى الحياة الزمنية، واليوم الجديد في الأسبوع التالى هو "8". لهذا طلب الله في القديم أن يتم الختان في اليوم الثامن، كما تمَّت قيامة الرب في فجر الأحد أي اليوم الثامن، أول الأسبوع الجديد. فعدد الرب "يسوع" 888 أي سماوي بكل تأكيد إلى التمام. ورقم 6 أقل من 7، أي رقم ناقص، إشارة إلى أن الوحش ليس فقط زمنيًا بل ناقص تمام النقص.

4. رأي القديس إيريناؤس أن رقم 666 يشير إلى أن الوحش يحمل كل صنوف الشر والخداع، وكل قوى المقاومة محبوسة فيه وقد سبق أن رمز له في:

600 سنة كل عمر نوح عندما دمَّر الطوفان العالم بسبب الفساد والشر.

60 ذراعًا طول التمثال الذي أقامه نبوخذنصّر للعبادة (دا 3: 1)، وعرضه 6 أذرع (وبسببه ألقى الثلاثة فتية في أتون النار). فالرقم 666 يحمل معنى غضب الله على البشرية حتى أغرقها، وتحتمل الكنيسة كل ضيقة من أجل الحق.

وهناك رأي آخر للقديس إيريناؤس أنه ربما عدد 666 هو عدد الهرطقات التي تثور منذ ظهور البشرية إلى يوم مجيء الرب، وهي في مجموعها تمثل الضد للمسيح.

لكننا نرى مع نفس هذا القديس أن كثيرين بحثوا وجاءوا بأسماء في اليونانية عددها 666 لكن يليق بهم أن يرجعوا عن أفكارهم هذه، لأنه ليس عملهم أن يتنبأوا إذ ينكشف عند ظهوره، وإنما عليهم أن يحذروا منه ثابتين في الرب.

ويكاد الأب هيبوليتس والأسقف فيكتورينوس وغيرهما أن يأخذوا بهذا الرأي. إذ يقول الأول أن أسماء كثيرة في اليونانية مجموعها 666، لكن كلمة "أنا أدحض" باليونانية مجموعها 666، أي يكفينا أن نعرف أنه سيأتي ناكرًا وداحضًا الإيمان بالسيد المسيح منصبًا نفسه إلهًا.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 مارس 2011)

*#########*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*
*لا نخلط بين هذا القسم والحوار الإسلامي*


*رموز الرؤيا صعبة على الجميع*
*وأحياناً أشعر أن الأمر مرتبط بلفظة "النبي الكذاب" الواردة في الكتاب المقدس ثلاث مرات فقط كلها في سفر الرؤيا*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 مارس 2011)

تأكيداً لرأى القديس إيريناوس الذى ذكرته أختنا الحبيبة روزتا

فقد أجاب القديس المعاصر المتنيح القمص أثناسيوس السريانى ، عن نفس السؤال :

*لا ننشغل بضد المسيح ، بل بالمسيح*


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2011)

Soldier Crist قال:


> هل تعرفون على ماذا يدل عدد الوحش ؟
> 
> *هنا الحكمة . من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فانه عدد إنسان . وعدده ست مئة و ستة وستون* ( رؤيا 13 : 18 )
> 
> هل يدل على محمد رسول العرب أم ماذا ؟ هل أحد يعرف ويقول لنا بالتفصيل ؟




كتب الرسول الحبيب يوحنا سفر الرؤيا وهو في المنفى في جزيرة بطمس حوالي سنة 95 ميلادية في نهاية حكم الأمبراطور الجائر دومتيانوس الذي إضطهد المسيحيين بشراسة.

السفر موجه الى الكنائس لتشجيعها وحثها على الثبات في الإيمان أمام الإضطهاد وقد كتب بلغة تصويرية يفهما المسيحيون آنذاك. فهي تكرر صورة الشيطان وراء إضطهاد الكنيسة، وفي نفس الوقت تصور المسيح أنه الضابط الكل، الإله القدير الذي يرعى كنيسته ويحملها في يديه، ولا شيء يحدث لها إلا بسماج منه. 

السفر يؤكد أن الكنيسة منتصرة مهما مر فيها من إضطهاد. ستبفى مضطهدة وحاملة صليبها كعريسها يسوع المسيح، ولكن إنتصارها حتمي لأن عريسها أنتصر على الموت بصليبه قال أن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها.

لا يهمنا من هو الوحش صاحب الرقم 666 لأن يوحنا كاتب الإنجيل الذي يحمل اسمه و سفر الرؤيا عرف عنه في رسالته الأولى والثانية قائلا: 



 يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 3 وَ*كُلُّ رُوحٍ لاَ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ* *فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَهَذَا هُوَ رُوحُ ضِدِّ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ يَأْتِي، وَالآنَ هُوَ فِي الْعَالَمِ. *



 يوحنا 2 الأصحاح 1 العدد 7 *لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ* *مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِياً فِي الْجَسَدِ*. *هَذَا هُوَ الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ. *


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2011)

Soldier Crist قال:


> *ماذا رأيكم في هذا التعليق *





أخي الكريم

تم حذف مشاركتك لأن النسخ واللصق ممنوع،

على كل واحد منا أن يهتم بخلاصه أولا ليكون قاردا أن يقود غيره للخلاص.

يغلق الموضوع لأن الإجارة تمت 
ولمنع المزيد من التشتيت​


----------

